# What does SHTF mean to you?



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

We don't need to literally spell it out, but when you plan for a SHTF scenario what do you envision? Civil unrest, natural disaster, etc.?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

An economic collapse followed by massive looting and rioting.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Ditto what Canadian said....oh crap-I live in Youngstown Ohio, where all of those things are currently happening! I guess I'd have to add natural disaster to the mix as well...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian said:


> An economic collapse followed by massive looting and rioting.


That pretty much says it all.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Un-natural disaster is on my list. To me a "natural disaster" is mother nature reminding us of her power. Mother nature is our teacher - she is fair but firm. She gives us life and she takes it away just as easily - without prejudice.

What I am preparing for is those man-made disasters that really ruin everyone's day. Power outage. Planes falling from the sky. Trains falling over and spilling their hazardous loads. Test-tube disease. That kind of stuff.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Un-natural disaster is on my list. To me a "natural disaster" is mother nature reminding us of her power. Mother nature is our teacher - she is fair but firm. She gives us life and she takes it away just as easily - without prejudice.
> 
> What I am preparing for is those man-made disasters that really ruin everyone's day. Power outage. Planes falling from the sky. Trains falling over and spilling their hazardous loads. *Test-tube disease*. That kind of stuff.


I just read a story about the growing polio problem in Nigeria. The reason? They still give the oral polio vaccine there, which is well known to actually cause the disease because it uses the LIVE VIRUS. Now the virus, according to the WHO, has mutated and is more difficult to treat than the natural virus. Lack of sanitation is also a factor, as vaccinated people are actually contagious for a short period of time after recieving the dose, a phenomenon known as "shedding". Contaminated waste from vaccinated people gets into the water supply, infecting others who have not been vaccinated or otherwise exposed to the virus. The WHO admits that they have no idea on how to stop the spread of this current polio strain in Nigeria. Scary stuff...


----------



## rainygardener (Sep 1, 2009)

SHTF to me is an economic depression where we have no money to pay the morgage or untilities.
Grandma and Dad always told me stories about the 30's, so it stuck in my head. Also, I visited London and went the the war museums, OK war and hunger, devistation, Blitz, that is serious SHTF. That must have been horrible.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

economic collapse and/or nuclear fallout or equivalent attack


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I live in northern Idaho, relatively protected from a lot of disasters that plague other parts of the country. In my location, I could probably envision the following SHTF scenarios:

- Peak Oil
- Economic Collapse
- Yellowstone Caldera Eruption
- Viral Pandemic (Swine Flu, I'm looking at you).
- Ice Age
- Zombies. (Ok, I'm not really worried about that one).

I also have the risk of floods and fires, but not as much as other areas. We have had floods in the past but it pretty much only affects my pasture land and not the land my home is on.


----------



## josh302 (Nov 14, 2008)

a really good forum


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> massive looting and rioting.


Yeah, whatever causes it. Whether it be economic collapse or some court decision or whatever. It is scary for city dwellers like me.


----------



## rmarlin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, L'm new here but I would have to agree with, Canadian, with martial law thrown in for "help" in control.

Here is a couple sites I found that will give new people wanting to prepare some where to start.

Free Emergency Preparation tips

Urban Survival Secrets You Won't Find In Manuals, Books, Or Blogs


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Not having American Idol and Jon & Kate plus 8 and that’s a real SHTF situation for many!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WHAT?! No American Idol? Well... as long as we still have Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm willing to bet we would at least have some version of "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here!" But probably with more screaming and choking.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

allen_idaho said:


> I'm willing to bet we would at least have some version of "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here!" But probably with more screaming and choking.


That makes me think of a great story - part of the Bachman Books - _The Running Man_ (which was turned into a movie starring Arnold Schwarzenegger) that was written by Stephen King under the pseudonym of Richard Bachman.

If you haven't read the story - it is amazing - better than the movie even though the movie was great!


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've read it. I agree. It was a pretty good book. I've read most of Stephen King's stuff. Even the unbelievably long Dark Tower series.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

Any situation where someone thinks they want my "stuff" more than I do.


----------



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just stumbled on this thread and I know it's kind of old, but it raises an issue I have a question about.

What benchmarks or sources of information do you use to determine the stability of the old US of A? Stock Market...Gold Prices...Unemployment Figures???? or something less well known, but less able to be spun by the gov't.

I heard of one person who uses the sales figures for diesel fuel as one of his gauges of things...makes sense to know how good the trucking industry and the rail industry is as they move the vast majority of goods.

All in All....I don't trust a lot of the Govt's numbers...geez, they were celebrating today because the unemployment rate went UP and the explanations were the most STUPID I have ever heard. Come on guys...give us a little credit!!!

What do you use that the Average Joe may not have heard of....and why?...and where do you get them?

Thanks for the responses.

NoSweat88


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Moving my post to a separate thread.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread almost a year old but the question is still a very good one , in the last year I think I've changed my ideas of what the SHTF will be IMHO...

I think something along the lines of the book "The Patriots" is more likely, we all know the economy is in the toilet and sinking in ...well... , I think one day the checks will stop coming and the food stamps and the unemployment will all run out at the same time.

I believe it's all been planned for a long time, I think this is the big step into the NWO, I think it will be world wide to some extent, but mainly in the US simply because most of the world is already under control, just us pesky freedom freaks armed to the teeth and willing to fight back, so... break us, financially and morale wise , tear us down so we are weak and willing to sell our freedom for a hot cup of coffee and a cookie...

Sounds simple but 90 % of our inner city populations would riot, burn,, kill and then wake up with a hangover and starving and willing to kiss the boot for a meal..

Those of us out in the country side will be the nut they have to crack and they will come for us, one at a time and take us..

In every over throw of a Government the first thing the "New Leaders" do is shoot all the ones who would/ might decide to say screw it and fight.

I remember when Castro took Cuba over, the great revolutionary leader!! gonna lead his people to freedom, first thing he did was have Che shoot all the main people who helped him the most, then they worked their way down the list and shot all the ones who might.."might"... decide they weren't into being Communist..

Would our leaders ever do that?? hell I don't know, you could ask the folks in Waco...OH !! forgot, they mostly all died...same with ruby Ridge... it's no different... one ******* separatist or a town full of them..

Nukes
? naaa, we still have more then anybody, and the Russians and Chinese don't wanna die either...

So tank the banks, the Gov, and wait a while and clean up the crotchety old farts and you got a NWO!!...

Just MHO and worth just what ya paid for it... when fuel hits $5.00 + a gal due to the mess in the gulf... you know the "Accident" .. folks will be lucky to drive to work "IF" they have a job to drive to...

I believe the next 6 months will define the future of America... or will it be Amerika?


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

allen_idaho said:


> I live in northern Idaho, relatively protected from a lot of disasters that plague other parts of the country. In my location, I could probably envision the following SHTF scenarios:
> 
> - Peak Oil
> - Economic Collapse
> ...


Zombies is code for starving sheeples coming out of the cities looking for food, water anything. Lock and load. 
Boy Scout motto + be vigilant and aware of your surroundings. Shtf could be anything. I


----------



## Maverick (Jun 5, 2010)

GatorDude said:


> We don't need to literally spell it out, but when you plan for a SHTF scenario what do you envision? Civil unrest, natural disaster, etc.?


 I envision civil unrest, man made disaster then natural disaster. That's why it's important to Prepare and plan for the worst, and hope and pray for the best


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> This thread almost a year old but the question is still a very good one , in the last year I think I've changed my ideas of what the SHTF will be IMHO...
> 
> Nukes
> ? naaa, we still have more then anybody, and the Russians and Chinese don't wanna die either...


I wouldn't write it off too fast. 
Now I'm not digging a cold war style shelter, but I understand that there are plenty of unaccounted for weapons out there and no lack of *******s in line for their 40 virgins.

You're right other "normal" countries want to live. They love their kids as much as we do, but some places have no respect for their own lives let alone the lives of others.

It wouldn't take an all out blast either. Just a small dirty bomb will change the whole game.

Most likely SHTF would be a wind/ice storm that can disrupt things for a few days or an event like that water main break in the NorthEast that was posted a couple days ago. The run on the stores for a relatively small event was UNBELIEVABLE.

I also have concerns about inflation and a relatively slow slide back into a double dip resession/depression as the tarp bubble slowly deflates.

I plan to offset the increased energy cost by expanding my use of wvo waste vegstable oil. As I get older and wiser I'm shifting my interests and hobbies to things that can pay for themselves or help support the family. I've always loved wrenching on cars and jeeps, but instead dumping good money after bad into a 383 stroker motor to race mustangs I still use my tools and work with my hands, but now I find satisfaction converting a nice clean Mercedes to run on wvo for my wife to drive. 
I'm expanding my blog from wvo to simple of grid alternative power. My wife is not onboard with the prepper scene, but I've had good luck keeping her on track by telling her all of these things are for camping. It avoids the "you're nuts" conversations. In her mind the store always has food and the lights always work when you flip the switch. Ok, run-on rant now over.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> This thread almost a year old but the question is still a very good one , in the last year I think I've changed my ideas of what the SHTF will be IMHO...
> 
> Nukes
> ? naaa, we still have more then anybody, and the Russians and Chinese don't wanna die either...


I wouldn't write it off too fast. 
Now I'm not digging a cold war style shelter, but I understand that there are plenty of unaccounted for weapons out there and no lack of *******s in line for their 40 virgins.

You're right other "normal" countries want to live. They love their kids as much as we do, but some places have no respect for their own lives let alone the lives of others.

It wouldn't take an all out blast either. Just a small dirty bomb will change the whole game.

Most likely SHTF would be a wind/ice storm that can disrupt things for a few days or an event like that water main break in the NorthEast that was posted a couple days ago. The run on the stores for a relatively small event was UNBELIEVABLE.

I also have concerns about inflation and a relatively slow slide back into a double dip resession/depression as the tarp bubble slowly deflates.

I plan to offset the increased energy cost by expanding my use of wvo waste vegstable oil. As I get older and wiser I'm shifting my interests and hobbies to things that can pay for themselves or help support the family. I've always loved wrenching on cars and jeeps, but instead dumping good money after bad into a 383 stroker motor to race mustangs I still use my tools and work with my hands, but now I find satisfaction converting a nice clean Mercedes to run on wvo for my wife to drive. 
I'm expanding my blog from wvo to simple of grid alternative power. My wife is not onboard with the prepper scene, but I've had good luck keeping her on track by telling her all of these things are for camping. It avoids the "you're nuts" conversations. In her mind the store always has food and the lights always work when you flip the switch.
We don't have a BOB, we have some water and power bars in the trunk in case we are stuck on the highway by a bad crash. We don't have a BOV, we have a camper for weekend trips. It's not stocked and ready to go, I'm just using it to store the extra camping gear. We don't have solar power and solar hot water for a grid failure, we have it so we can camp in the boonies at the state park. I'm not storing food for a year, I'm saving by buying in bulk. I don't have a well and a berkey filter in case the city supply goes down, I have the well to water the garden a reduce the sewer bill. As long as I have a good answer ready for than I'm not nuts. 
For those of you that have your wives on the forum, count your blessings.

I might be bringing her around slowly with a few well placed economic comments during the world news. Something like if we couldn't pay our bills last month how can more spending make it better. Unless we spend money on seed and produce flowers to sell and create an income. You can't spend your way out of trouble. She seemed to think about for a few minutes. Then ran off to target for make up.

Ok, run-on rant now over.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

hyper inflation, economic collapse with civil unrest, no country,or house hold can survive on borrowed money forever. unemployment is around 18% with no jobs in sight,about 50 million on food stamp programs.another unemployment extension. Cold weather is just 60 days away for many people, HEAP programs will be starting again, no one in government has the guts to tell the truth, but I'll bet their basemant is well stocked with MRE's though.We're heading to where Germany was in the early 20s except, we'll take the world with us.

one big difference is back then there were soup lines, today there is no soup,so many people will be roaming the streets,hungry,tired,cold and POed. people who aren't prepared are in for real difficult and very unhappy times. the babies born today in ten yrs will be in a world like the kids in 3rd world countries are today and there is no stopping the train.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m planning for any scenario where I will be unable to leave home (or what is left of it) and my little piece of earth for an extended time. Currently I have stored food provisions for the puppy and I for about 4 months, 5 if I ration a little. That’s 9 cases of FD #10’s, they never go as far as you think they will, and many rotated boxes of canned and dry goods. With the garden I can hold out for as long as there are meat animals to harvest. Then I work on learning to love being a vegetarian. In the case of our predictable ice storm closing down the area, I can maintain my current lifestyle of consumption for two months without leaving my property.

What I feel is coming is a torturous, forced entry into the NWO. I see the US dollar being dumped, perhaps devalued first just to demoralize us some, and the world currency taking its place. It ain’t going to be pretty or quick. Whatever the global elite decide they have to do to bring the US into their power is going to be messy. My main concern is what I will use to keep the bank happy and letting me live here. That and the zombies. But they are not a huge worry as my trailer park has a very low crime rate. Any criminal that would even think of breaking into a home where you can hear the neighbors in their backyards target shooting has a death wish.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 23, 2010)

There are numerous things that could represent TSHTF - however I consider TSHTF more as something on a larger scale that effects massive areas and a lot of people. Disasters are more personal.

Here are a few examples of things that could happen to cause me to run around my yard naked yelling "T.S.H.T.F!!!!!!!" 

EMP attack
Nuclear Terrorism
Solar Flare
Total Economic Collapse
Yosemite Super Volcano
Asteroid Impact
Alien Invasion
Zombie Attack
Nuclear War
Invasion

Just a few thoughts - obviously some more likely than others.

Rourke


----------



## Barbie2 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think many of us have experienced some form of SHTF within our lifetimes. Here in Tennessee it was the flooding in Nashville and other areas of middle Tennessee. Others deal with hurricances, earthquakes, ice storms, etc. When these occurrences happen, you have to learn to do without certain luxuries for an uncomforable amount of time. Yet, we do survive if we are smart enough to be prepared.

It seems to be a part of life, be prepared for anything, but don't fret about it. Put your trust in God and your own strengths. Humans have survived some terrifiying disasters and lived to talk about it.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The storm is coming, for sure. Any number of things, and likely a combination of several, will tip us over into SHTF, maybe even full-blown TEOTWAWKI.
When We The People finally collectively 'grow a pair' and drag the UberLib Elitists from the ivory towers of Capitol Hill and string them up, the Koolade Drinkers will howl and run riot.
When the failed Government can no longer pay for the Welfare checks and other unearned and undeserved bennies, the legions of Entitlement Zombies will 'walk the land', bringing pestilence, destruction and death to the unready.
The Dark Times will come to every 'developed nation' of this old crusty Earth - I do not fear an invasion from them. The Illegal Horder here now may well headback home, as once The People know that no 'law' exists any more, then they will 'take out the trash' locally - all this has been played out on the stage of life an uncountable number of times throughout human history. We do not learn from it, so we relive it every few hundred years.......


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> The storm is coming, for sure. Any number of things, and likely a combination of several, will tip us over into SHTF, maybe even full-blown TEOTWAWKI.
> When We The People finally collectively 'grow a pair' and drag the UberLib Elitists from the ivory towers of Capitol Hill and string them up, the Koolade Drinkers will howl and run riot.
> When the failed Government can no longer pay for the Welfare checks and other unearned and undeserved bennies, the legions of Entitlement Zombies will 'walk the land', bringing pestilence, destruction and death to the unready.
> The Dark Times will come to every 'developed nation' of this old crusty Earth - I do not fear an invasion from them. The Illegal Horder here now may well headback home, as once The People know that no 'law' exists any more, then they will 'take out the trash' locally - all this has been played out on the stage of life an uncountable number of times throughout human history. We do not learn from it, so we relive it every few hundred years.......


:congrat: Good to see somebody paying attention, history is the best way to forecast the future and your forecast looks pretty accurate


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

I live in eastern Washington in the mountains. If it rained 39days and 39nights I'd be ok, it's that 40th one that worrys me. I guess after you read your history and see what happens when a great nation gets lazy and complacent is what we may have to worry about because they will fall every time.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

GatorDude said:


> We don't need to literally spell it out, but when you plan for a SHTF scenario what do you envision? Civil unrest, natural disaster, etc.?


I usually envision my in-laws coming for a visit.


----------

